# slammed cruze decent pics



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 5112
View attachment 5113
View attachment 5114
View attachment 5115
on ksport control pros,installed the today so there still up there lol,front can literally be put on the ground i was so low the car wouldnt even drive lol well my fenderwells are gone for the most part lol 
dont mind the ok photos tryed to get stylish with them


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the second and third pic! That thing is creepin!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pic #3 = SWEEET!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Me gusta... ALOT


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

What a difference a few inches makes (keep your heads out of the gutter there people)


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHUV said:


> What a difference a few inches makes (keep your heads out of the gutter there people)



ROFL! Thats what she said...

Sorry i had too


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHUV said:


> What a difference a few inches makes (keep your heads out of the gutter there people)


yea no joke,when i first put them on i was tuking the baby 17s looked like i was on bags,but sadly it was not drivable.and another huge advantage over springs the handling goes to extreme the car feels like its on rails


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 5117
since everyone likes pic three


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Jackaroo, may I ask where did you get the shark fin antenna? Also, how well does it work?
Thanks!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

txlatino said:


> Jackaroo, may I ask where did you get the shark fin antenna? Also, how well does it work?
> Thanks!


ordered it from steve at insanespeed hes a vendor onhere,works like the stock one maybe alittle better for fm recepection


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That does it, I'm bagging mine.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That does it, I'm bagging mine.


im not bragging anything?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> im not bragging anything?


Bagging, as in, air bags. 

I tried running my car that low once with my coilovers. Just once.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> im not bragging anything?


He didn't say you were or he was. Re-read it lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Bagging, as in, air bags.
> 
> I tried running my car that low once with my coilovers. Just once.


o my bad im tried,i was about 2 ins lower yesterday if you look closley you can see the zip ties holding the lip on,like no joke i was hitting dummy dots yesterday it was tooo crazy the height its at now is perfect for me anyways


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> He didn't say you were or he was. Re-read it lol.


yea and you notice the question mark meaning why would you say that?i was confused duh


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I tried running my car that low once with my coilovers. Just once.


Ok, Vermin... lol

(Hope I'm not the only one that caught the Johnny Dangerously reference...)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That does it, I'm bagging mine.


Me too! Looks so sick dropped to the ground but I would definitely not want to drive it like that.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> Me too! Looks so sick dropped to the ground but I would definitely not want to drive it like that.


just learn to drive a lowered car,i can say my resonator is gonna be gone in maybe 4 months time


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> just learn to drive a lowered car,i can say my resonator is gonna be gone in maybe 4 months time



Can't do that here. So many dops and pot holes and culverts before drives.. Stupid FL.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> Can't do that here. So many dops and pot holes and culverts before drives.. Stupid FL.


YUP. And not to mention the parking lots and their exaggerated speed bumps.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> YUP. And not to mention the parking lots and their exaggerated speed bumps.


Pretty much. If I leave my condo doing any more then 2 MPH on the dip, I scrape the lip


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I scrape on eibachs going in and out of my driveway at an angle even...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ill make a video for you guys,truley my roads are trash,the city says there gonna spend money but all the do is lay down slurry seal just to paint them escondido california,
everyone just needs to learn to drive low and slow lol gets better mpgs to


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks great, but for some reason, the back seems a little too high.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Looks great, but for some reason, the back seems a little too high.


in those pics its starting to 3 wheel


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 5134
View attachment 5135
View attachment 5136
few more for you guys,sorry the back is fully slammed,im pretty sure ls and the ecos have something in common in the rear somewhere


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow you pianted the lug nuts... Subtle but that looks nice!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like aftermarket blue chrome lugs.

As for the stance, the front is a little too low for me, but other than that, its beautiful.

Also, you have the LS, did you buy some Eco wheels off of someone else, or does your sig lie?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

muteki blue lug nuts there like 70 bucks
and its a ls with ecos on them ebay 100 bucks a rim and imo they look much better than aftermarket rims out there right now


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

OP - Pic #3 should be your wallpaper if it already isn't. Your car looks fantastic.



iKermit said:


> YUP. And not to mention the parking lots and their exaggerated speed bumps.


Ugh, true story for here too. When I had my stock 3-series, I could feel the car bottoming out on speed bumps in a few parking lots through the shifter. My body temperature changed with each speed bump.

The Cruze is pretty similar. I have to go pretty slow over some speed bumps and it's the stock suspension. Too many trucks/SUV's out here, I guess.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW dude! you killed it ! unreal pics loving the whip, hella clean HELLAmean!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

TheRupp said:


> OP - Pic #3 should be your wallpaper if it already isn't. Your car looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my cruze cant even mountain run anymore it rubs the inner fenderwell and the lip scrapes everywhere!!!!! but hey its looks coopl


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I may not even get aftermarkets, i may jsut get the 17s or 18s and plasti dip. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I may not even get aftermarkets, i may jsut get the 17s or 18s and plasti dip. Decisions, decisions.


only way idd go aftermarket if my car was gonna be a show car but its a daily so stock wheels look good enough for me


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> only way idd go aftermarket if my car was gonna be a show car but its a daily so stock wheels look good enough for me



Yeah that is what i was thinking too, i just HATE hub caps.


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks awesome man the front is low enough for me but the back is to high can the rear to down any more or is that it


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blues_Cruze said:


> Looks awesome man the front is low enough for me but the back is to high can the rear to down any more or is that it


thats it,but i can tell you its settle alil more than the pics,ill have to get some new shots,cause i took the plasti dip off,but now the back is really close to filling the wheel gap


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

yes please get some new shots cause if the back isnt sitting where i want it to i might not being doing coilovers


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blues_Cruze said:


> yes please get some new shots cause if the back isnt sitting where i want it to i might not being doing coilovers


you have to consider i have a 45 series tire on the back too on baby 17s,if i had the 18in ltz rims it would be filled


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm wanting more of a tuck look than just a filled wheel well, if I wanted that IDE go with 20's but the white in me jus won't allow it and neither will the bank


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Flickr: burns760's Photostream

heres some new pics sorry for putting on flickr its just this forum sucks ass at getting pics uploaded they make it far to hard and half the time they dont even upload


----------



## Robleir854 (Apr 11, 2012)

the third picture looks awesome man, great job!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. 

How the **** do you leave that driveway.. I remember scraping with stock height.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> Very nice.
> 
> How the **** do you leave that driveway.. I remember scraping with stock height.


I cant make it into this driveway the bumper is on the ground already haha

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> I cant make it into this driveway the bumper is on the ground already haha


"Jakk, There's this awesome thing called a car, it has 4 wheels."

Jakk, "4 wheels? More like 3"


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

helped by the newly added ur lower rear 2 pt brace.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You don't need wheels when you're hovering.


----------



## AGCruze (Aug 13, 2012)

Sweet looking ride. I love the Eco rims. I wish mine came with those. NJ roads are so bad I could never even consider lowering.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

AGCruze said:


> Sweet looking ride. I love the Eco rims. I wish mine came with those. NJ roads are so bad I could never even consider lowering.


I have some gnarly roads

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

that looks so good! kinda tempting me to slam mine now lol


----------

